# quota + jails



## icecoke (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello,

I'm just struggle around with jails and quota and ask my self if there might be a central point in the kernel code, where all comes together. I'm looking for the point in the kernel source which is triggered, when a file is written or manipulated in any other way, so then (that's my assumption) the quota in memory/quotafile is changes accordingly.
I guess it might be somewhere in the ufs code, isn't it? At this point there will the flag of jail or not jail be available and this is what I'm looking for to go further.

I'm guess I would find it, when I would have enough time (or maybe even not, when I'm to dull) but I would really love if someone of you with some experience of the sources can point me to where I have to go. Which files and funcs are known to handle this situation, so that I can go on at the right place.

So any help is welcome!

Hopefully the most users here are lucky enough to have not to work today (like me  ), but I wish everyone a *happy new year!* (I whould have colored this if DutchDaemon did not prohibited it  )

Jimmy


----------

